# Faction Paradox Anthology and Me



## J-WO (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm... don't think I've ever posted on the Press Release forum before. Chairs are sure comfy here...

Anyhoo, I've a story in an anthology. 

What? You want more? Go on then; here's a slim blog post. The covers very nice, BTW.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, Jim!


----------



## dask (Sep 16, 2012)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 16, 2012)

Many Congratulations, J-WO. 

(And yes, a good cover.)


----------



## J-WO (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------

